# Umlaute in der Konsole: klein ja, gross nein

## meyerm

Hi,

ich habe in der rc.conf KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkey" und CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16" stehen. Damit habe ich eigentlich alle Tasten korrekt belegt. Nur bei den Umlauten und dem ß habe ich Probleme. Die kleinen Umlaute funktionieren komischerweise. Die grossen und das ß dagegen nicht. Stattdessen erscheinen "ASCII-Rahmen" (die, mit denen wir frueher immer unsere PASCAL-Programme umrandet haben  :Wink: )

Habe ich vielleicht eine falsche CONSOLEFONT gewählt? Wenn es bei jemandem funktioniert, was hast Du denn dann eingestellt?

Danke

----------

## meyerm

Noch ein kleiner Nachschlag: Wenn ich die Konsole mal zurückgesetzt habe (reset), dann gehen auch die grossen Umlaute / ß...

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Stere

Nimm mal CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16". Hatte hier das gleiche Problem und damit ging es dann wieder.

----------

## meyerm

Ha! Tatsächlich, jetzt klappt's.  :Smile: 

Danke Dir vielmals.

----------

